
Shanghai HN Meetup - barry-cotter
http://www.meetup.com/Shanghai-Hacker-News-Meetup/
======
barry-cotter
The next Hacker News Meetup will be on December 3rd at 7pm at Daga BrewPub at:

100 Fuxing Xi Lu, near Yongfu Lu 复兴西路100号，近永福路

